# Stoping the Bites!



## ShiloWindy (Oct 13, 2013)

Bubba and Lt. Dan have been biting me since I got them. They haven't been attack bites, but they bit and drew blood none the less. Today my plan of action was to let them get used to me more and correct their biting. Bubba was my main contender today, he was very willing to sit and observe my hand and arm in the cage while occasionally coming over to sniff me out. On his sniff trips, he would start to nibble and then bite. When he started to bite, I would say "No" in a very stern voice. At first Bubba would run off, obviously from the change in my voice. This exercise went on for quite some time until I had to leave for class. When I came home hours later, Bubba was hanging out in their potty corner so I thought I'd stick my hand in and see if Bubba was willing to socialize. He assessed the situation for a moment, making sure I wasn't going to snatch him up and eat him but eventually he made his way over to my hand. He started off sniffing and when he opened his mouth for a nibble I once again said "No" firmly and instead of running off, he took a step back and then came back over to sniff. This went on for a few more seconds, Bubba sniffing, me correcting his biting until eventually he just sniffed with no biting! This just made my night! It's a slow process, but it's very gratifying to see him coming up to me willingly now. Now if only Lt. Dan would stop being so stubborn


----------

